# Questions about A Thousand Son, Prospero Burns and Battle of the Fang



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi guys, I recently bought these three books. I know these books are written by different authors; A Thousand Son and Prospero Burns tell the same story from different point of view. Battle of the Fang tells story after the HH, a thousand son brings the war to Fenris and seeks revenge on space wolves for what they did to Prospero. 

I just want to know do I need to read A Thousand Son and Prospero Burns, before I start Battle of the Fang?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It would be most wise to read them in publication order: _A Thousand Sons_, then _Prospero Burns_ and finally _Battle of the Fang_.


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you very much, Child of the Emperor. k:


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Actually, _A Thousand Sons_ and _Prospero Burns_ tell different stories. Despite how it's marketed, _Prospero burns_ is actually about the Crusade era Wolves as seen from the point of view of a Remembrancer, as opposed to it being about the Wolves' side of the story concerning the sacking of Prospero.

It's still a very good book, but don't go into it thinking you'll get what it says on the tin. The true comparrison with _A Thousand Sons_ is that both give you insight into the two opposing Legions.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

What Dînadan says is true. It also caused a lot of fuss and complaints from those who _did_ expect to get the same story told twice, just from the other side (which would have just validated the complaints that the Horus Heresy series is being dragged on too long--I mean, do we need _another_ telling of Istvaan III or the Istvaan V Dropsite Massacre? No. So why would we need a second telling of just the Sack of Tizca?).

That means that while _A Thousand Sons_ is probably a better set-up in terms of the events that take place in _Battle For The Fang_, _Prospero Burns_ is no less essential reading, on account of the sheer depth and purpose that it conveys regarding the Vylka Fenryka; the Rout; the Space Wolves. Juuust...suffer through the kenning-laden first 50 pages.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

People can say/complain what they want. Prospero Burns revealed how the Burning of Prospero came about, not simply a book about the heresy era Wolves and a little about the burning


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> People can say/complain what they want. Prospero Burns revealed how the Burning of Prospero came about, not simply a book about the heresy era Wolves and a little about the burning


Guess I need to go reread the book then, as I don't remember any of that. Or are you refering to how the Wolves were manipulated such that the Burning of Prospero became possible? In which case the point still stands - this isn't directly a book about the Burning like you would expect from the title and blurb; those imply the book is _all_ about the Burning. Rather the book is about the Crusade era Wolves and the lead up to Prospero.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Rewind back to the question.

If you are aware of what happened on Prospero, you do not need to read any book before Battle of the Fang. 

In the timeline it takes place after the other two, but it's not a follow on or anything in the same way that you don't need to read the HH series to follow all 40k novels.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

increaso said:


> Rewind back to the question.
> 
> If you are aware of what happened on Prospero, you do not need to read any book before Battle of the Fang.
> 
> In the timeline it takes place after the other two, but it's not a follow on or anything in the same way that you don't need to read the HH series to follow all 40k novels.


No, but reading the Prospero duology before _Battle of the Fang_ would help. Even just for terms of context and terminology.


----------

